# Anyone been to Camping La Losa,Cambrils?



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi from Sitges!
After two glorious weeks in the South of France we have now moved down to Spain.
The weather has been quite disapointing today as we experienced grey skies and very wet weather right down as far as Barcelona.
Things picked up just past Barcelona and we have stopped at Sitges for a day or two.
We would like to try Cambrils and wondered if anyone had tried Camping La Losa?
Any reviews or comments would be great or recommendations for other sites in Cambrils would be helpful.
Thanks
Val


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Val
I don't know the site you mention but I have wild camped a couple of k down the coast from Cambrills. See pic. It is sandwiched between two large campsites and has a great sandy beach. Spot is centre of pic off the u bend south of the H pad. This was in 2010.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for that,Cambrils looks a good spot.

Cheers,
Val


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Anyone been to camping La Losa, Cambrills*

Hi
Super wild camping at the southern end of esplanade when you can't go any further.
Easy access to town, stayed a couple of weeks in the winter. No problems.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Val,we had a few lovely days in Cambrils last January.Stayed at La Losa it was fine but needed a little sprucing up,loads of showers but the glass in the entrance door was missing bit nippy in January.
However showers were always hot and clean.
Cambrils itself is lovely.A short walk from the site is the Roman villa remains,quite interesting..
The promenade and harbour are lovely for a stroll with lots of nice restaurants and bars.
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks again for the info,we will certainly give Cambrils a try.

Val
x


----------

